# Coversure @ Waxstock



## Shiny

Jayne & I will be along for Waxstock again this year, tagging onto the PVD stand who are the main show sponsors for 2016. Unfortunately Syd can't make it as he's away on holiday.

We first met PVD when we had the stand next to them at the first Waxstock in 2012 and have paired up with them ever since, offering insurance services for their members.

I know insurance isn't the most exciting thing in the world, but please stop for a chat if you get chance, it's always good to catch up with people and put names to faces.

Really looking forward to another cracking show this year :thumb:


----------

